# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εξημέρωση Ringneck.

## Sotos

Παιδιά γεια σας.

Πέρα από ότι θα γνωρίζουν κάποιοι για το ζευγάρι Cockatiel που έχω, λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα απέκτησα και ένα Ringneck γαλάζιου χρώματος.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι αγορασμένο από pet shop ενός φίλου και μου είπε πως είναι μικρό.Ούτε ενός έτους δεν είναι.Αυτό ίσως το προδίδει και ότι το ράμφος του δεν είναι κατακόκκινο ακόμα αλλά μαυρίζει.Από συμπεριφορά δεν θα έλεγα πως είναι από τα πιο άγρια που έχω δει και στο φαί του φαγανότατατο.Τσιτσιρίζει κάθε πρωί και απόγευμα και βγάζει όμορφες κραυγές.Κάθε ημέρα ανοίγω την οροφή του κλουβιού και πάει και κάθεται πάνω πάνω και περιποιείται τον εαυτό του.Αγαπημένη του λιχουδιά, είναι οι φακές οι φυτρωμένες που έχω κάνει.
Απόφάσισα λοιπόν εδώ και λίγες ημέρες να του δώσω να φάει από το χέρι μου όταν βρίσκεται στην κορυφή του κλουβιού και είδα αν και επιφυλακτικό να τρώει σιγά σιγά, πράγμα που το έχουμε που κάνουμε κάθε απόγευμα.Τραβιέται λιγάκι προς τα πίσω, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής τα καταφέρνουμε.
Άραγε είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο προς την εξημέρωσή του?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Sotos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Lucky Witch

Καταρχάς είναι κούκλος,να σου ζήσει.
Κατα δεύτερον, γνωρίζω ότι είναι δύσκολα πουλιά οι ringneck από την στιγμή όμως που κάνει ήδη αυτό τότε εγω προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είστε σε καλό δρόμο ναι.
Είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι το πουλί?

----------


## Sotos

Γνωρίζω πως είναι δύσκολα πουλιά οι Ringneck, ναι.
Παρά όλα αυτά μία γνωστή έχει καταφέρει και τον έχει εξημερώσει τον δικό της, βέβαια μετά από ενάμιση χρόνο.Για αυτό ελπίζω και εγώ και κάνω προσπάθειες.
Ο δικός μου δεν είναι ταισμένος στο χέρι καθόλου.Μόνο από την προσπάθεια που κάνω εγώ στο σπίτι.

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο.
Μπορούν να μιλήσουν αυτού του είδους οι παπαγάλοι?
Και σε πόσο καιρό μπορώ να διακρίνω το φύλο του?Μιας και τα αρσενικά αποκτούν δαχτυλίδι στο λαιμό?

Επίσης να πω πως ο δικός είναι γαλάζιος και γύρω γύρω στο λαιμό, διακρίνω ένα πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο δαχτυλίδι το οποίο φαίνεται από πολύ κοντα μόνο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

θα τα βρεις όλα εδώ.Σου έχω βάλει τα λινκ με μετάφραση,αν ξέρεις Αγγλικά η δεν σου ανοίγουν διάβασε από το πρωτότυπο.

http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns


http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

----------


## Sotos

Μια χαρά!
Έχω να κάνω πολύ διάβασμα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## andreas142

Είχα παλιά ringneck ήταν πολύ όμορφο πουλί .Πανέξυπνο τρελενόταν για αχλάδι θυμάμαι και μήλο .Πότε δεν κατάφερα να τον ημερέψω όποτε τον πλησίαζα χτυπίοταν στο κλουβί και απο τα πολλά χτυπήματα μάτωνέ  τα φτερά του φοβόμουν να τον πλησιάσω για να μην πληγωθεί . Πολύ άγριο δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ήταν τόσο άγριο , το παπαγαλάκι που είχα τότε έτρωγε απο το χέρι μου αυτός ο κακόμοιρής δεν μπορούσε να αφήσει τον μακρυά το φόβο πού ένιωθε.Κρίμα ήταν πανέμορφο πουλί .Ελπίζω το δίκο σου να ημέρεψεί

----------


## nikolakis81

Καλώς ήρθες στο club με τα ringneck!!!!

έλα να μαζευόμαστε!!!!! :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Sotos

Σας αυχαριστώ παιδια.
Εγώ δεν είχα ιδέα γενικά για παπαγάλους, αλλά έχω εμπειρία με Ζεμπράκια και Καναρίνια.
Έκανα υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου πως θα τα καταφέρω και πράγματι ανταμοίβομαι για αυτό.
Πρώτα απέκτησα δύο Cockatiel τα οποία αυτή τη στιγμή περιμένουνε μωράκια.
Όσο για τα Ringneck μαγεύτηκα πολύ όταν πλέον εδώ και δύο χρόνια τα βλέπω καθημερινά σε κοπάδια στο πάρκο Αντώνης Τρίτσης στο Ίλιον που πάω βόλτα το σκύλο μου.
Εκεί συνάντησα και τα γαλάζια που μου καρφώθηκε στο μυαλό και ήθελα να αποκτήσω ένα.
Όσο για την εξημέρωσή του και εγώ δεν εγγυώμαι κάτι. αλλά ακόμα και αν δεν καταφέρω τίποτα τουλάχιστον θα έχει καλή διαμονή.
Να μεγαλώσει λιγάκι να δούμε και τι φύλο είναι και θα περάσουμε και στη φάση της αναπαραγωγής.

----------


## Nuttelita

λυστε μου μια απορια διαβασα σε ενα site οτι οι παπαγαλοι μαθαινουν να μιλανε οσο ειναι μωρα μεχρι 6 μηνων το πολυ...εμενα ο δικος μου που ειναι γεννημενος μεσα στο 2010 δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να μιλησει?να ξερω να μην προσπαθω δηλαδη αδικα .....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν ξέρω τι διάβασες,ισχύει ότι τις πρώτε εμπειρίες τις παίρνουν μωρά και δεν θα μπορούσαν και αλλιώς ,αλλά αν κρίνω από τον δικό μου μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο είπε την πρώτη του λέξη.

----------


## kaveiros

Εξαρταται και απο το ειδος. Π.χ στα budgie υπαρχουν ελπιδες αν τα εχει καποιος απο πολυ μωρα. Τα ringneck μιλουν μετα τον 9o μηνα και εχω διαβασει περιπτωσεις μετα απο 1,5 ετων να μιλησουν. Απ τα δικα μου δε μιλα κανενα αν και δε το προσπαθω κιολας. Πιο πιθανο αντως θεωρω οτι ειναι να μιλησει ο Ρικος ι ας ειναι μεγαλος. Εχει γινει λαλιστατος κανει διαφορους ηχους και μερικες φορες μοιαζει να προσπαθει να πει τ ονομα του.

----------


## Nuttelita

ευχαριστω για την ενθαρρυνση!σημερα το πρωι μιλουσα με εναν εκτροφεα γιατι κοιταμε και για 2ο ringneck για να χει παρεα κ μου ειπε οτι αυτο που εχω ηδη επειδη ειναι αγριο σχεδον 2 χρονων  δεν προκειται να ημερεψει ποτε και να το .... ξεχασω!!!!!!!αυτη ακριβως ηταν η κουβεντα του!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## kaveiros

Να του πεις οτι δε ξερει τι λεει. Αγριο 3 ετών που δεν ειχε βγει ποτε απ το κλουβί μου δωσανε πριν 3 μερες και εφαγε ηδη απ το χερι μου. Ο ρικος απ την αλλη δε θελει χερια κοντα του με τιποτα. Εχει να κανει με το πουλι, το χρονο και πολλα αλλα. Αλλωστε εχετε καμια 20 χρονια μπροστα σας :Happy:  Τι πιστεύεις ότι τόσα χρόνια θα σε φοβαται? :Happy:

----------


## Nuttelita

ξερω γω τι να πω?και ειναι κ εκτροφεας....παντως εμενα ο δικος μου που τον εχω 2 βδομαδες σπιτι ακομα ταραζεται οταν περναμε απο διπλα του κ για να βαλουμε χερι μεσα στο κλουβι ουτε λογος....θα παθει καρδια...

----------


## kaveiros

σε λιγο καιρό θα δεις ποσο θα εχετε προοδευσει. Ετσι νομιζα κι εγω για τον ρικο στην αρχη, και μεσα σε 4 μηνες εχουμε προοδευσει τρομερα. Μπορει να μη τον ακουμπαω αλλα παιζει και σφυριζει πανω απ το κεφαλι μου, διπλα στο χερι μου κτλ. Καποια στιγμη θα πλησιασει ειμαι σιγουρος :Happy:

----------


## demis

Δεν εχει σημασια το ποσο χρονων ειναι, σημ ασια εχιε να ασχολησαι μαζι του οσες περισσοτερες ωρες μπορεις για να δεθει μαζι σου.. Αν ταιριαξει το ζωο μαζι σου κ εχετε  κοινα στο χαρακτηρα σας τοτε θα γινει χαλι να τον  πατησεις, ξερεις παιζει κ αυτο μεγαλο ρολο το  να ταιριαζουν οι χαρακτηρες σας γιατι δε μιλαμε για απλα πραγματα μιλαμε για μια σχεση ζωης.

----------


## Nuttelita

μωρε εγω του μιλαω με τις ωρες οταν ειμαι σπιτι αλλα αυτο απαξιει κ μου γυρναει την πλατη...καθε φορα που παω να το ταισω με το χερι δε,με κοιταει κ με επεξεργαζεται καλα καλα,κανει ενα βημα προς το χερι μου κ 2 προς τα πισω κ παμε παλι.....μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω καταφερει κατι....

----------

